# Anxiety and Propranolol (works!)



## Flutters (Jul 29, 2003)

Hi, I'm new but I just have to share this with ya'll. I'm 22 but when I was 18 I started having panic attacks and I droped out of school (college)and bacame agraphobic. I tryed Paxil (50mg), plus a relaxer for 7 months, then Effexor for a while. My dad who also suffered from PD swore that his blood pressure meds fixed him. After 3 years of living in my room with no one who understands I gave up and we went to the doctor(again)this time NOT a psywhatever. I've been on 60mg for a year (you can go up to 460mg)AND 3 months after being on the drug I could go to resturants, visit friends, go shopping, and I went back to school!!Propranolol prevents the adrinal glands from producing too much adrinaline. If I get panicky I get sleepy (not to the point of passing out!)The best part IT'S CHEEP!!!! YEP CCHHEEEEPPP!!!!


----------

